# Small parts storage



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

What does everyone use to store small parts such as brake pads, spare bolts, seals, orings, etc?


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Raaco systems.


Magura


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Tackle storage trays. Cheap and work perfectly. Plano makes nice ones.


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Less workbench clutter with something like this:
Flambeau Hardware Bins & Part Storage


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Small parts storage trays, like this or this or this


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I also like keeping separate trays or containers for various categories. So one tray is just suspension, another one is just bolts (or is that screws?), another is just o-rings, etc.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yea I have some of those tackle box looking things, but I may do the seperate ones for screws /bolts/ studs/ etc, and the other for brake parts, seals, orings, etc. Just trying to figure out a better way.


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

I use the caps from aerosol's like degreasers and lubricants to store very small parts, for slightly larger parts, I use the small parts boxes that come with most new bikes. There's a never-ending supply of both of those at most shops.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Empty spaghetti sauce jars. 1 wrap of tape around the jar and label with a Sharpie.

Works great for homebrew chainlube and tubeless goop storage also.

LP


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

+1 on the Plano tackle systems. Check out the fishing section of your sporting goods store. Most are configurable (movable dividers), inexpensive, and work great.


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

you're all ametuers...

EQUIPTO


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Equipto drawers are expensive and not very transportable.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

Fishing tackle box. Lots of bins big and little, couldn't be easier to throw in the trunk, bike shop in a box.

cdouble
http://mo7s.blogspot.com


----------



## mjd400 (Dec 4, 2011)

old plastic food containers


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Ditto on your typical parts storage trays above, but also clear pill bottles and old tupperware.

Eyedrop containers are great for caring a bit of chain lube on the go too!


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

it's small parts STORAGE, not small parts TRANSPORTATION. and i don't recall there being any mention of price anywhere...


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

old yogurt containers, there perfect and we have tons of them!


----------



## ChazB (Jul 27, 2011)

EDIT: oops repost


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I found a small 25 drawer storage bin in my neighbors trash one day with 24 of the 25 drawers..works perfectly for all my stuff. cassette parts, drivetrain stuff, bolts nuts washers brake parts cable parts so much stuff I forgot how to use commas..I have it mounted to my work bench shelf and it's perfect


----------



## LAD (Oct 30, 2009)

I use plastic ice cube trays to keep things organized on my workbench. They also stack well. And, they're really cheap.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

bighitdon said:


> it's small parts STORAGE, not small parts TRANSPORTATION. and i don't recall there being any mention of price anywhere...


Suggesting Equipto drawers for small bicycle parts storage is absolutely ridiculous. Nobody needs that quality of storage, not even pro shops, unless they're also a manufacturing facility.

Overpriced, overkill, and unnecessary. Kind of like your attitude.

OP, hard to beat fishing tackle storage. Cheap, modular, effective.


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

ok guys, so i got the impression you all disliked my lack of useful insight...

but seriously, equipto rules! just hope you have serious cash on hand for them...

i've had good luck with some simple things. the little bottles that the jagwire ferrules and end caps, etc. come in are pretty handy. esp when you get a 2-1/8" hole saw and make a nice rack for them somewhere. clear to see what's in them, nice white top to label with a sharpie.

also, gum containers aren't bad. the big 100 piece ones or whatever.

used to use film canisters, those don't exist anymore tho. plus can't see in them. they were really easy to make racks for.

pill organisers work well, as do spice racks. buy them and dump all the spices out, viola!


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

I use the Plano or similar plastic compartment boxes for storage and keep a muffin tin on the bench for holding pieces of whatever I am working on plus some high use stuff like cable ends and Presta lock nuts and caps.


----------

